# UU12 and EU12 Bluebird differences?



## MODCAR (Jul 24, 2005)

Does anyone know the difference in engine mountings, CV's etc?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I don't show a UU-12 but an E-EU12 has a SR18Di, an E-ENU12 has the AWD ATTESA w/ the SR18Di. The E-HU12 has an SR20DE and the E-HNU12 is equipped with either an SR20DE or SR20DET but still has the ATTESA AWD. The Q-SU12 has the diesel LD20 engine. The base model E-U12 has the CA16S.

Troy


----------

